# Mergemaster -p Cannot create /var/tmp/temproot



## Todd42 (Dec 5, 2011)

[CMD=]uname -a[/CMD]

```
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p4 #0: Sun Dec  4 17:33:50 CST 2011 root@proteus:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/DELLD610 i386
```

I just completed a [CMD=]make buildworld[/CMD] then a [CMD=]make installkernel[/CMD].  The next step was for me to boot into Single User Mode to use the [CMD=]mergemaster -p[/CMD] command.  However, [CMD=]mergemaster -p[/CMD] says 


```
FATAL ERROR: Cannot create /var/tmp/temproot.
```

Can someone tell me what I did wrong and tell me what I should do to resolve the issue?


----------



## pkubaj (Dec 5, 2011)

Have you enabled rw mode?


----------



## Todd42 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for answering.  How do I enable rw mode?  Sorry, I am new to FreeBSD.  I should have mentioned that...


----------



## Todd42 (Dec 5, 2011)

I tried the command [CMD="mount -urw"][/CMD], and I still get the error:
Creating the temporary root environment in /var/tmp/temproot

```
mkdir: /var/tmp/temproot: Read-only file system
FATAL ERROR: Cannot create /var/tmp/temproot
```


----------



## Todd42 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry, I meant to say, I tried the command...
[CMD=]mount -urw[/cmd]


----------



## Todd42 (Dec 5, 2011)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## volatilevoid (Apr 21, 2013)

Just some information for ZFS users:

`mount -urw` does not work with ZFS. You need to enter `zfs set readonly=off <pool name>`, otherwise mergemaster will abort with the same error message as above. Maybe this could be added to chapter 25.7.1 The Canonical Way to Update Your System in the FreeBSD handbook?

Thomas


----------



## kpa (Apr 21, 2013)

The remount from read only to read write certainly works on ZFS without touching the readonly property if you do it like this:

`# mount -u /`


----------

